# BBQ comps



## smoken george (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi looking for BBQ Competition In the area of Sacramento CA.Does anyone know of any?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe check out the KCBS web site and see if they have a list of competitions. I have never looked so I don't know but I would think they would have them listed if they are KCBS sanctioned.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2011)

Yep they do have them listed. You just have to scroll by month or do a search by cities or event title.

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php


----------



## smoken george (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks rbranster for the link just what I was looking for, I am small time but want to go big time!


----------

